

The Inner Guts of Bitbucket [video] - quicksilver03
http://blog.bitbucket.org/2014/08/11/the-inner-guts-of-bitbucket/

======
christop
Given that Bitbucket has to spend time on fixing performance problems caused
by still using basic auth for their API (rather than allowing multiple,
revokable API tokens), I don't have too much hope that they'll get around to
fixing the most popular, important issues on their own tracker, e.g. mostly
useless (and poorly documented) webhooks:
[https://bitbucket.org/site/master/issue/7775/post-service-
do...](https://bitbucket.org/site/master/issue/7775/post-service-does-not-
provide-useful)

While Bitbucket is popular as a cheap (in every sense) clone of GitHub, in
many cases you get what you pay for. Paying for GitHub is worth it in terms of
less frustration compared to using Bitbucket in general (plus their
webhook/integration support and UI is exemplary), but are other services, such
as GitLab, any better?

~~~
_random_
I wouldn't move to GitHub even if it was to provide private repositories for
free (which it doesn't). BitBucket just works flawlessly for my needs.

~~~
jackweirdy
Aside: anyone with a .edu, .ac.uk or other education-ending email address can
get 5 private repos for free.

Is there anything specifically about GitHub which puts you off, or is it just
that BitBucket works so you don't want to change?

~~~
onestone
> Is there anything specifically about GitHub which puts you off, or is it
> just that BitBucket works so you don't want to change?

Github has a much worse record vs. Egor Homakov than Bitbucket :)

Also, Github is Git-only, while Bitbucket supports both Git and Mercurial. I
use both, but prefer Mercurial myself, despite it being less popular.

~~~
jackweirdy
GitHub definitely isn't git-only. It supports SVN too, and can import from
SVN, Hg and TFS

------
grosskur
Anyone know why they use two layers of pgbouncer? The speaker mentions this
briefly in the Q&A but doesn't go into detail.

~~~
ddbennett
Layer one is for connection pooling on the application servers, layer two (on
the database server) is mostly for control purposes.

